# Bellator 101 in review, plus Bellator 102 preview



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> It’s been all Bellator these past two weeks as we slide from September into October. So with that here we go with a look at Bellator 101 results:
> 
> Bellator 101 in Review
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/bellator-101-review-bellator-102-preview/


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

#1 lesson learned from Bellator 101 and Marcus Davis: If you're going to name a child Emma, make sure it's your first, so you're never in a position to refer to her as "and Emma".






Distant #2 lesson: Know when to call it quits.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he's one of those guys that just doesn't know when to quit.


----------

